# Problem Shedding



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a tegu that is a problem shedder!? I do.. Even thou the temps and humidity is great, Some times she needs just a little more help... I would like to hear some tricks on what you may have to offer, maybe something I haven't already done.


----------



## got10 (Jun 25, 2012)

sOAKING AND PLENTY OF VEGGIES ON THE PLATE


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 25, 2012)

My tegu is going through a bad shed right now. I am trying to use vitamin a and d lotion.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> My tegu is going through a bad shed right now. I am trying to use vitamin a and d lotion.



^^^^ This and coconut oil.

Try and up humidity levels to around 70% when your tegu is shedding. Also, try and extend soaking periods as much as possible. It isn't uncommon for either of mine to soak in a tub of warm water for over an hour on a daily basis.


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 26, 2012)

Also what I do when my tegu sheds bad, is cover him/her in ky jelly or any type of sexual lubricant, non flavoured obviously. 

I got told this by a herp vet and a head reptile zoo keeper


----------



## james.w (Jun 26, 2012)

What is your humidity in the enclosure? Diet plays a pretty big role in shedding as well.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 30, 2012)

Humidity is 60 to 75% Diet is like fruits chicken hearts, gizzards, necks wings, ground turkey, hard boiled eggs cod liver oil..baby chicks only like once a mos. beef liver, hissing roahes


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 1, 2012)

I also try bathing every other day up to an hour. mineral oil baths and rub downs


----------



## BretF (Jul 2, 2012)

I mix cod liver oil in with my ground turkey, which seems to work great.


----------



## 1000StyleZ (Jul 5, 2012)

duckyandsquishy said:


> Also what I do when my tegu sheds bad, is cover him/her in ky jelly or any type of sexual lubricant, non flavoured obviously.
> 
> I got told this by a herp vet and a head reptile zoo keeper



So what your basically telling me is I can help my Tegu shedding issue by rubbing some lube on her?....
Non-flavor of course.


----------

